# Changing Batteries / open the Key Fob Continental Key



## guano30 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello!
I want to replace the original Electric from the Bentley Key Fob with the electric of my Phaetons Key.
I know that the electric is the same but the Phaeton can not use the original Bentley Key to open the Car. 
So does somebody know how to open the Key?
Regards
Guano


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Changing Batteries / open the Key Fob Continental Key (guano30)*

See the post in the Phaeton forum Table of Contents  that explains how to take apart a Phaeton key fob. The Bentley key fob is identical from an engineering point of view, although it has a slightly different external appearance.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Changing Batteries / open the Key Fob Continental Key (PanEuropean)*

Well I thought I'd reply in case you had a key as pictured.. 








IF this is the case, this key is not the same to open as the Phaeton Key. In order to open this FOB you will need to first seperate the side which is indented for the key itself by applying outward pressure in the gap between the indented side and the flip key. 








Once open you can seperate the battery cover (Bentley logo side) by applying outward pressure in the small groove in the top center of the key. 
once open it looks like so.. 








then just reverse the steps to close the key.








Sorry for the poor cell phone pics.


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

That was awesome, never seen that style key before. Only the touraeg looking one.


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (vwnut84)*

looks like any VW switchblade key (I wonder why?) I wonder if I could put the electronics from any vw in that key where did you get it from how much


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SourKrowt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SourKrowt* »_looks like any VW switchblade key (I wonder why?) I wonder if I could put the electronics from any vw in that key where did you get it from how much

Already done it..








It can be done but you have to trim the VW circuit board, customize the battery holddown, trim the Bentley buttons and transfer the nearly impossible to remove RFID chip from the OEM key, but its doable..


----------



## SourKrowt (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

you should do a nice write up or start a DIY tread on this or even sell blank uncut keys with it already done I would be interested if it was done. How much was the bentley key and how hard are they to get? But all in all nice work


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (SourKrowt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SourKrowt* »_you should do a nice write up or start a DIY tread on this or even sell blank uncut keys with it already done I would be interested if it was done. How much was the bentley key and how hard are they to get? But all in all nice work

It was free, it was used, it was not easy to get more than one. I could probably pull it apart and do a better write up but I've been lazy.. I'll probably do it, just not yet.haha
its basically a matter of patience and steady hands.. the hardest part is seperating the top portion of the VW key and getting the glass encapsulated RFID chip out of the tiny groove that its epoxied into without cracking it.


----------



## phatz (Oct 2, 2005)

ShadowGLI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *SourKrowt* »_you should do a nice write up or start a DIY tread on this or even sell blank uncut keys with it already done I would be interested if it was done. How much was the bentley key and how hard are they to get? But all in all nice work
> 
> It was free, it was used, it was not easy to get more than one. I could probably pull it apart and do a better write up but I've been lazy.. I'll probably do it, just not yet.haha
> its basically a matter of patience and steady hands.. the hardest part is seperating the top portion of the VW key and getting the glass encapsulated RFID chip out of the tiny groove that its epoxied into without cracking it.


 
i have a new style bentley key with the chrome trim. having a hell of a time trying to split it apart any tips? 

im trying to swap the guts with an old style bentley key , looks like the valet key. bentley to bentley swap.


----------



## thisismywork (Mar 20, 2013)

well, it can be said that, 

there isn't any difference between a doc and a mechanic


----------



## MayBentGotti (May 15, 2014)

ShadowGLI said:


> <TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>SourKrowt</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">looks like any VW switchblade key (I wonder why?) I wonder if I could put the electronics from any vw in that key where did you get it from how much</TD></TR></TABLE><p>Already done it.. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> <p>It can be done but you have to trim the VW circuit board, customize the battery holddown, trim the Bentley buttons and transfer the nearly impossible to remove RFID chip from the OEM key, but its doable.. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <p><IMG SRC="http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee142/shadowgli/Private/keyfob0002.jpg" BORDER="0">


Which one is the RFID Chip on the board, I want to remove and replace the RFID chip so that this remote can be reprogrammed to another Bentley.


----------

